# nero dll crashed



## luksmart05 (Mar 7, 2010)

internal error
custom action dll crashed on last call in function 'neroag_registercomex.the installer must now exit.

crash thread id 644
current thread id 180


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF when do you recieve the message,have you tried to uninstall and reinstall


----------



## luksmart05 (Mar 7, 2010)

i do reinstall it
i also try to update directx
use nero clean tool
i tried all i know but i dont get solutin
even i try using a different copy but no result
if have ny solun please tell me


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you tried to run the clean tool and windows clean up tool and then reinstall with your antivirus turned off,please stay of the internet if attempting this


----------

